# Eheim surface extractor issues



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I recently purchased an Eheim surface extractor for my 2213 running in my 30gal. However I set it up and it's not working...at all. I set it up just as the directions showed, and with a 2213 there really shouldn't be any special considerations/instructions. The floating intake is set at a 45 degree angle, and I have fiddled with the weight and finally removed it. The filter itself is working just fine, but the extractor is doing nothing. I mean I can literally see surface scum flowing directly at the floating intake, then going around it! Am I missing something?


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I have just purchased a surface skimmer (Aquarium Products) from Fosters and Smith. I installed it to my Eheim professional canaster filter intake tube and it works great.

Here is the link: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1

Basically, the skimmer has (2) inputs. One is located on the bottom, and one is located at the top. There is a plasic rod that turns a screw to regulate the flow through the top portion of the collection cup. This needs to be set in order to get flow through the collection cup.

I know this does not answer your question directly but I would imagine that your device works very similar. I have to admit that German equipment instructions are a bit confusing. Look for this regulator somewhere on your device.

The product I purchased cost less than $10. Just an option if you can return yours.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

The weight is needed as well as the little green piece in the top to stop flow. If the top little thin green thingamabob is all the way down you won't get suction to the top. Also it the weight is all the way out it will only draw from the bottom. Is their any air in the line?

Craig


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

CraigThor said:


> The weight is needed as well as the little green piece in the top to stop flow. If the top little thin green thingamabob is all the way down you won't get suction to the top. Also it the weight is all the way out it will only draw from the bottom. Is their any air in the line?
> 
> Craig


Nope, no air in the line. I do inject CO2 into my filter intake, but it's off right now so there aren't any bubbles or anything, Both the ring and the weight are now in the top as they were when I first set it up, and still nothing is happening. I can move the plastic ring up and down, and it makes no difference at all as there is still no flow into the floating intake.  I have another surface extractor on the way purchased from a member here, so when that arrives I will install it and find out if it's something I'm doing wrong or if this one is somehow defective.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Any pics of its current setup?


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, I found a solution that works for me--I added a piece of foam to the main intake on the bottom to reduce the flow there. The result was water getting sucked in on the surface, finally! I don't have the ring or the weight in the top and it's working perfectly at a good flow rate.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

abnormalsanon said:


> the weight in the top


The weight should be in the lower portion of the extractor should be visible from inside the filter intake on the bottom.

Craig


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Just wondering if you got the issue fixed?


----------

